# anyone want to ride...



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

... with a fairly out of shape (for boulder county, at least :blush2: ) guy who just started riding a road bike again about a month ago? i raced as a junior, and had been on a 14 year hiatus until i decided to build up another road bike. i'm up to about 150 miles/week, and average about 20 mph solo on my rides. i have a couple people i ride with, but not often enough, and we don't really push each other. at this point, i'm starting to get my legs back, little by little, and i'd like to be pushed a little more. i live in lafayette, and work in east boulder, so the majority of my rides are east, north or south of boulder. after i lose about 15-20 lbs, i'll venture into the hills a little more.  anyway, i just figured i'd see if anyone was interested... pm me, or post in this thread, if you are.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

agerber79 said:


> ... with a fairly out of shape (for boulder county, at least :blush2: ) guy who just started riding a road bike again about a month ago? i raced as a junior, and had been on a 14 year hiatus until i decided to build up another road bike. i'm up to about 150 miles/week, and average about 20 mph solo on my rides. i have a couple people i ride with, but not often enough, and we don't really push each other. at this point, i'm starting to get my legs back, little by little, and i'd like to be pushed a little more. i live in lafayette, and work in east boulder, so the majority of my rides are east, north or south of boulder. after i lose about 15-20 lbs, i'll venture into the hills a little more.  anyway, i just figured i'd see if anyone was interested... pm me, or post in this thread, if you are.


I live over in Broomfield. On Monday nights I ride with Echelon Spokes and Slopes. We usually do a 25-30 mile ride and have some fun. If a few of the ex-racers show up then the pace gets quick, but mostly it's a good ride with anywhere from 3 to 10 riders. Come on out and give it a go.


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chain said:


> I live over in Broomfield. On Monday nights I ride with Echelon Spokes and Slopes. We usually do a 25-30 mile ride and have some fun. If a few of the ex-racers show up then the pace gets quick, but mostly it's a good ride with anywhere from 3 to 10 riders. Come on out and give it a go.


i didn't even realize they had a ride over there. i live about a mile away. what time do they usually meet up?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

agerber79 said:


> i didn't even realize they had a ride over there. i live about a mile away. what time do they usually meet up?


6pm. It will move earlier when the days get shorter. As far as I know I'll be there next Monday. Hope to see you there.

If you have a wife/GF that rides they do a womens ride on Thursdays at 6pm also


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chain said:


> 6pm. It will move earlier when the days get shorter. As far as I know I'll be there next Monday. Hope to see you there.
> 
> If you have a wife/GF that rides they do a womens ride on Thursdays at 6pm also


nice... i can probably pull that off. 

my girlfriend doesn't ride... i am thinking about building up my old fuji up for her, though.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

agerber79 said:


> nice... i can probably pull that off.
> 
> my girlfriend doesn't ride... i am thinking about building up my old fuji up for her, though.


Hope to see you there. 

Are you new to the area? Let us know if you need any route suggestions. You will learn a few 20-30 mile routes on the group rides, but there are many, many longer ride variations.


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chain said:


> Hope to see you there.
> 
> Are you new to the area? Let us know if you need any route suggestions. You will learn a few 20-30 mile routes on the group rides, but there are many, many longer ride variations.


nah, been in the boulder area for about 4 years now. like i said, just new (again) to riding a road bike after taking about 14 years off. haha. i have quite a few rides i do around here, but i'm just sick of riding solo so much. it gets boring, and makes the wind that much worse!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

agerber79 said:


> nah, been in in the boulder area for about 4 years now. like i said, just new (again) to riding a road bike after taking about 14 years off. haha. i have quite a few rides i do around here, but i'm just sick of riding solo so much. it gets boring, and makes the wind that much worse!


cool. Hope to see you on Monday then.:thumbsup:


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chain said:


> cool. Hope to see you on Monday then.:thumbsup:


hopefully... if so, i'll be the one with hairy legs and a little bit of a belly!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

agerber79 said:


> hopefully... if so, i'll be the one with hairy legs and a little bit of a belly!


With that description you won't stand out.  

FYI, the rides vary by size and speed on a weeky basis. Give it a few weeks if the first ride isn't to your liking. The rides change depening on who shows up. In the last month it's been everything from a hang on hammer fest to a cruiser ride. Unfortunately my wife decided to come on the Monday night ride when it was a hammer fest with 24mph winds. She didn't have fun, but it could have been the 102 miles she did a few days before that she hadn't recovered from.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> cool. Hope to see you on Monday then.:thumbsup:


are you bringing beer?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> are you bringing beer?


BJ, if you show up, I"ll bring beer.:thumbsup: Just let me know ahead of time so I don't ride from the house and have somewhere to cool it off.


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chain said:


> With that description you won't stand out.
> 
> FYI, the rides vary by size and speed on a weeky basis. Give it a few weeks if the first ride isn't to your liking. The rides change depening on who shows up. In the last month it's been everything from a hang on hammer fest to a cruiser ride. Unfortunately my wife decided to come on the Monday night ride when it was a hammer fest with 24mph winds. She didn't have fun, but it could have been the 102 miles she did a few days before that she hadn't recovered from.


good to know! i'll probably be there monday. i'm crewing the leadville 100 for my brother this weekend, and i might end up pacing him a little bit, but i should be good to go on monday.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Agerber...are you going to ride tonight?


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Chain, I think I'm coming along tonight. Hope to see ya!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Cool. I'm blowing off my daughters back to school night so I can go ride. Didn't get in any miles over the weekend and I'm looking forward to getting out. See ya there.


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

i'm on the fence right now. i just got back from leadville last night, and i'm still a little low on sleep after crewing for my brother all weekend (he finished in 26:22, 45th place!). i'd say i'm 50/50 right now.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

agerber79 said:


> i'm on the fence right now. i just got back from leadville last night, and i'm still a little low on sleep after crewing for my brother all weekend (he finished in 26:22, 45th place!). i'd say i'm 50/50 right now.


Hope you make it. I didn't sleep worth dink last night. I'm tired also, but a little caffiene before the ride should fix that. 

:thumbsup: Congrats to you brother. Heard the conditions were horrible and many didn't make it this year.


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chain said:


> Hope you make it. I didn't sleep worth dink last night. I'm tired also, but a little caffiene before the ride should fix that.
> 
> :thumbsup: Congrats to you brother. Heard the conditions were horrible and many didn't make it this year.


yeah, about 40% finished, i think. those guys are nuts!


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

i obviously didn't make it... i actually didn't end up getting home from work til almost 6:30.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

agerber79 said:


> i obviously didn't make it... i actually didn't end up getting home from work til almost 6:30.


There is always next Monday night  

There is an Ice Cream ride on Tuesday the 26th @ 5:30. It's a family ride of a whopping 2 miles to an Ice Cream shop. Bring the kids if you have them. The route is on bike paths and back streets. We ride to the shop and get some 'nutrition' and then ride back. The kids have a blast.


----------



## ahaid (Apr 2, 2007)

I live in Erie and would like to join you on Mondays. Everyone meets at Echelon at 6pm, right?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

ahaid said:


> I live in Erie and would like to join you on Mondays. Everyone meets at Echelon at 6pm, right?


Actually starting next Monday they start at 5pm because of the lack of sunlight. 

That will make it hard for me, but I will try and make it. Hope to see you there.


----------



## agerber79 (Jun 10, 2008)

i should be able to make it monday. labor day threw me off a little bit, and i had a little front derailleur braze-on issue over the weekend.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

agerber79 said:


> i should be able to make it monday. labor day threw me off a little bit, and i had a little front derailleur braze-on issue over the weekend.


I'm going to try and make it also. 5pm will suck and I'll either have to work from home that day or leave early to make it.


----------

